# best price on white dutch clover



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

I got 50# for 115.00 from my local Co-Op -- have you tried one in your area?


----------



## buhbee (Oct 17, 2010)

My local co-op gets $2.38/lb. Be sure to get it sowed before your last frost.

Greg


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Be careful seeding athletic fields. 
If people can show you seeded the area for your bees you could be held legally responsible
for sting issues on that land.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

The althletic fields that I sow seed on are mainly soccer fields that really are not maintained that well, mostly weeds anyway. These soccer fields are in amongst an even bigger area of vacant lawn that is probably over 200 acres in size. The township cuts it about once every two weeks in the summer, so plenty of time for dutch clover to blossom real well between cuts. Lots of alsike clover grows there too, it just doesn't get very tall because of the cuttings. I don't mind spending the money for seed because its a one time only expense, the seed pays dividends year after year from there on out for the bees. John


----------



## hoping4better (Mar 11, 2011)

Prices at co-op here were 2.49/lb any qty. A local feed store had it for 2.38/lb for any qty as well.

My suggestion would be to find a local agriculture feed store for reasonable prices and to not have to pay the shipping.

All the reading I've seen says to seed around 8-10lbs per acre. You're going to need ALOT more then 25 lbs for that 200 acres!


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

When can you plant.? Is it to late to plant?


----------

